# Dove Hunting important



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys , hope you're doin fine, I would like to ask you some things regards dove hunting.
How do you hunt, what shells do you use for example what kind of lead 7 or 7and a half? Do you use decoys or do you use real doves on poles etc?By poles I mean that you would pull a string or a rope or what ever and the dove (decoy) will flap it's wings . and how do you make your blinds , I mean how do you make PERMANENT BLINDS? because I'm not from America and well I am from a tiny island called Malta in Europe and dove isin't that common and we have a field of ours thats why I told you how to make a permanent blind . In malta you have to make a permanent blind because its a tiny island you know!

THANKYOU FOR THE INFORMATION AND TIME


----------



## snowhunter23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We usually find a sunflower field walk around it or through it and then blast'em go home clean'em and then eat'em. We use 7 1/2 shot or 7 shot. Works real great


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Here in Kansas, I just go to a pond about 4:00pm and sit and wait for them to come and get a drink before going to roost. As for shot size, I usually use 7 1/2 shot in a 12ga.

Hope this helps,

Pheasantfanatic


----------

